# Thank you for the link !



## abmama (Aug 2, 2011)

I found a link in here to rat rescues and found these adorable boys up for adoption! I contacted them via Email inquiring about them and their adoption fee hopefully i'll hear something in the morning 
Arent they precious?!


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh! They are so handsome.


----------

